# Olive burl bowl



## barry richardson (Jan 29, 2016)

This is from my big olive stump score a while back. This was by far the biggest piece I managed to get from it, the rest came apart in smaller pieces because of all the fissures and voids. A little over 14" diameter. Finished with lacquer and rubbed out with 4/0 steel wool. I stabilized the cracks and bark with Starbond brown CA (it's actually kinda amber) A new discovery for me and it worked great.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 15 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 29, 2016)

Gorgeous bowl Barry ! Olive burl sure can have some outstanding figure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 29, 2016)

ooooh ... that is a beauty ... 

(and thanks for the heads-up about Starbond brown CA, I'll have to ask our club supplies guy if we can get some of that)


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 29, 2016)

WOW!!!
YEP DEFIANTLY WOW!!!!
You nocked that out of the park!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 29, 2016)

Smaller pieces ? Small as pen blanks ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2016)

That's just sexy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 29, 2016)

That's gorgeous! What are the dimensions?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks Robert. It is about 14+4


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 29, 2016)

Awesome wood awesome work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 29, 2016)

Barry, I keep coming back for another look at this bowl ... it's a perfect form, simple but complements the wood exactly as it should ... truly great piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 29, 2016)

That's one incredible bowl! It has so much character. Showpiece, for sure. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2016)

Spectacular as usual Barry! That's a piece of wood that you maximized the beauty in it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 29, 2016)

One heck of a job on that Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 29, 2016)

Damn Barry - that's just fantastic. Light touch on a hard wood done perfectly. The contrast of the inclusions with that perfect finish is just amazing. Well done man - well done !


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 29, 2016)

Mesmerizingly beautiful as always, Barry! I can't believe I have a Barry Richardson bowl in my house!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow! That is amazing! And that olive sure is purdy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 31, 2016)

outstanding piece barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RayBell (Feb 1, 2016)

Just gorgeous, very nice job.


----------



## khobson (Feb 1, 2016)

Hard to find the words for that one! Your work always amazes....but that one just screams phenomenal!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Feb 2, 2016)

exceptional work as always

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Feb 3, 2016)

Beautiful! I can't think of a better description for the bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

